# 13 xmr 1000 shock issue



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys recently bought a 2013 XMR 1000 with 280 miles on it. Quad is mainly stock, has a pipe and a factory BRP plow. I have been riding it a good amount (now has 410 miles) and have recently noticed that my right front shock seems to be bottoming out anytime I hit a small bump or a rock with the tire. It does have the fox sir suspension which has not given me any issues (yet). Just wondering where to start trouble shooting and what may have caused this or should I just have both fronts rebuilt. I haven't done any hard wheelie landing or jumps or anything to really stress the suspension. The machine definitely didn't feel like this the whole time I rode it, just the last 10-15 miles at the most. Just want to fix it before it causes bigger issues.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

leak maybe?


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

I looked around for a leak and soaped a few fittings and couldn't come up with anything. It's almost like it's leaking right out immediately. If it had a slow leak I would assume the shock would hold up for a little bit but as soon as I adjust it to level 6, it will still bottom out


----------



## MUDDINMIKE (Jun 8, 2013)

Take it from a long time can am owner, scrap the air suspension. put some elka's on it or something a little more cost-effective for your riding style but definitely get rid of those air shocks. you'll be better off in the long run


----------

